# Are raw potato's good for rats?



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i fed my rats raw potato last night because my mom said it would be ok, though i am just making sure...


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

No actually they're very harmful. Raw potatoes and sweet potatoes contain a substance that's toxic to rats. No more!!


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

Raw potatoes are a no-no. I think it's okay if they're cooked? I've never given them to my girls either way. You need to be careful with some raw things, they contain chemicals that aren't good for rats. I think raw lettuce, cabbage, and brussel sprouts are also bad.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

rut-ro

please read the diet thread stickied at the top of rat health

in fact, let Mom read it too so that she doesn't feed anything else to them that may be harmful


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

OH NO!! i will never feed them potato's again!!!!
i'm so sorry daisy and cookie!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

collisiontheory89 said:


> Raw potatoes are a no-no. I think it's okay if they're cooked? I've never given them to my girls either way. You need to be careful with some raw things, they contain chemicals that aren't good for rats. I think raw lettuce, cabbage, and brussel sprouts are also bad.


I thought lettuce was fine.. just not recommended, as there is no nutritional value.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

phaidraft said:


> collisiontheory89 said:
> 
> 
> > Raw potatoes are a no-no. I think it's okay if they're cooked? I've never given them to my girls either way. You need to be careful with some raw things, they contain chemicals that aren't good for rats. I think raw lettuce, cabbage, and brussel sprouts are also bad.
> ...


That's ICEBERG lettuce that's no good. Almost all of the other kinds are just fine, and some of them are downright excellent. Kale has lots of nutrition. And even though it's a little "garden variety" (pun intended... groan), my girls just _adore_ romaine. I wash off a whole leaf for them, pin it up, and let them go nuts. But I also buy organic, which is very helpful for raw produce. Pesticides and other grody things built up quickly in a rat and should be avoided.


----------

